#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  > [SOLVED] Syntax error in from clause access 2007

## lengwer

Hi, 
I am recivind "syntax error in from clause" in my access database creating two cascading comboboxs thanks to Mr. alansidman!  :Smilie:  Here is what I have:

SQL: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


VBA: 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


The "Dictionary" dropdown gives the proper results however when I select the "Description" Dropdown I recive the Syntax error. 

Thanks, 
Leslye

----------


## arlu1201

Is this solved?

If you solve a problem yourself before anyone else has responded, please take a moment to describe your solution, chances are some other member will benefit.

----------


## lengwer

This was solved. I did solve the issue myself. In the code below in the VBA portion of my task I needed a space between thr ( DBI ) and the ( " ) I added the space and everything works perfectly now.  :Smilie:  




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

